
Clean code – main takeaways - itamarwe
http://www.itamarweiss.com/personal/2017/11/05/Clean-code-main-takeaways.html
======
dozzie
> It is still the book that influenced my code writing style the most so far.

How sad that, given the vast wealth of good books written by exceptional
people, the thing that stuck with you most is Martin's. He's known for
blurting out dumb ideas, like your eighth point (about comments), so one needs
to be quite good programmer to filter out stupid parts oneself, and a good
programmer can't really find many novel thoughts in Martin's writing.

~~~
Silhouette
It's an odd book, and one I actively recommend against when I'm mentoring new
developers. My objection is similar to yours: while there are some decent
ideas in there, there are also some howlers that are simply Martin's personal
preference and that are not supported by (or even that are actively
contradicted by) more objective and broadly drawn evidence. No-one within the
target audience of novice programmers is going to know enough to tell the
difference reliably, which means the book could easily do more harm than good
to someone in that position.

